

Can't Upgrade My Mac Book Pro from Mavericks to Yosemite - mahadazad

Has anyone been able to upgrade to Yosemite? My App Store says Item is not available, however, I can see &quot;upgrade button&quot; on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;osx&#x2F;
======
shriv_rohit
I have been running Yosemite since its first release. I don't think the link
on apple's site will work for you if you are not :

\- Registered developer for OS X Beta \- OR initial fist million beta testers

I get the same error, though I get regular updates about Yosemite from App
store since I registered as the first million beta tester.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you have more questions.

------
shriv_rohit
Use this link and download - >
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id915041082?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id915041082?mt=12)

------
benologist
Try waiting more than 0 hours after they announce it. :P

~~~
mahadazad
:P i am just too excited...

------
erwagasore
Same is happening to me!

